# Bayley Club



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Someone wanna join?










I hope this can be an official Bayley thread.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:ti


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Be more creative, instead of ripping this off from Finn Balor.. Is this how Bayley fans operate?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bayley is awesome. I'm in.



Crewz said:


> Be more creative, instead of ripping this off from Finn Balor.. Is this how Bayley fans operate?


Yeah, I know, man. Balor Club was so original.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Bayley? I'm in.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

It has begun: https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/352283-bayley-club










Bayley paying tribute to Dusty (from last night I guess):


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

It already has one member. :bayley :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It already has one member. :bayley :becky


AJ also knew who the real talent is.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> AJ also knew who the real talent is.


Last thing that AJ did in the WWE was put Bayley over in her billed hometown. roud


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Only if she sits on my face with her phat ass.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Can it be "Hugs, Love, Even More Hugs" instead?

Either way, I'm all-in on the Bayley train.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

How the hell did Bayley not have a thread in this section already anyway? It's a crime.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Drago said:


> AJ also knew who the real talent is.




If AJ's in the club, then I am too. :mj2 #HUGITOUT2016


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Never forget that a hug from Bayley can solve any problem:


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't you want me Bayley, don't you want me ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!










I'm in!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> How the hell did Bayley not have a thread in this section already anyway? It's a crime.


Yeah, I've been searching through the section for her official thread and I was all like:










But now we're set!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I was gonna make a thread but wasn't sure how many huggers were around here. 

Drago you da real MVP


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bayley is so awesome. So happy I got a hug from her this week at the NXT house show I went to :yoda


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I am noticing a severe lacking of Bayley's most huggable body part ITT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

It's about time she got her own thread :bayley




























Rodgers said:


> So happy I got a hug from her this week at the NXT house show I went to :yoda


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Also:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

So...where's the GIF's/Pics of her ass?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ABAS said:


> So...where's the GIF's/Pics of her ass?


https://twitter.com/bayleysass

I demand entry into this club, btw. 

Say yes to hugs, say no to drugs. #huglife


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Now this pic right here, that's who you build a divas division around:*


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Everyone is welcome to join our club!

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T
@The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights
@THE SHIV
@BrettSK
@Sex Ferguson
@TD Stinger
@hbkmickfan
@Plato
@chemical
@Mastodonic
@gabrielcev
@The Arseache Kid
@WalkingInMemphis
@-***** Italiano-
@deanambroselover


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm in the Bayley Club, but I'd also like to be in Bayley.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Drago said:


> Everyone is welcome to join our club!
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> @The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights
> ...


Add me to the club!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the invite I do like Bayley and cant wait for her main roster debut


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

IN!





Bayley always been a hugger


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Bayley is so awesome. So happy I got a hug from her this week at the NXT house show I went to :yoda


I'm legit jealous.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in the club, loved Bayley the moment I saw her. Would love to get a hug from her.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Nakamura better choose your club wisely:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688755188128202752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688487680766816256
IT'S COMING! :banderas


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

A thousand times yes


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Drago said:


> Everyone is welcome to join our club!
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> @The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder what Bayley is gonna do with all that Junk, inside her trunk :bayley

Definitely Sign me In


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Sign me in!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Bayley always been a hugger


Nice Photoshop.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Club should also have Baymella section.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Count me in too!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sure I'm in. She's awesome!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Provo said:


> Nice Photoshop.


If you looks closely you can see it's MS painted. I can tell from some of the pixels and from seeing quite a few paintjobs in my time.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm in. Love Bayley. Can't wait to meet her in Febuary.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Well you can count me in! 

I'm all about that hug life


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

What would I have to do if I wanted to join?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

XxTalonxX said:


> What would I have to do if I wanted to join?


Better go hug a stranger...right now


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Better go hug a stranger...right now


I'm not a hugging type of person but I'd definitely hug Bayley


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Bayley is the bees knees.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Only if its the bayley kiss my ass club


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Count me in too!




Sister we doin it:sasha3 Oh dem feelz


----------



## Joseph_D32 (Dec 30, 2015)

Shoot, I'm old school in this club


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Bayley is so awesome. So happy I got a hug from her this week at the NXT house show I went to :yoda


had a chance to in austin. was insanely tired from the all day drive and too nervous to attempt to go up to her after the show. I'm figuratively kicking myself for not going and saying hi.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Drago said:


> Someone wanna join?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely, I do.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello there!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Much love from one fandom to another










Bayley's ring work as of late is quite underrated considering the level of opponents she's had to work with (not to knock those ladies, they're just exceptionally green still)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Hurin said:


> Bayley's ring work as of late is quite underrated considering the level of opponents she's had to work with (not to knock those ladies, they're just exceptionally green still)


Her efforts against Sasha, Eva and Nia have been phycological masterpieces. Bayley and the creatives, agents and trainers that have input in her matches can be proudly boast that they've created the best thing in wrestling today.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Much love from one fandom to another


Becky's fans are always welcome


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh yeah the Macho Girl and the Bayley Club are taking over #HugLife lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Someone said #HugLife ?





































And finally a testament to how adorable Bayley is. She can make KO smile:


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

If she's not making Kevin Owens smile then she's making Seth Rollins cry.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Definitely the best figure of all the women in the WWE.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Oscar winning acting from AJ. Theres no way I could act unhappy if I was hugging bayley #huglife


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Hugplex City, bear!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688186173760487426
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAu8E8LB1t8/

She's the fucking best. :mj2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

God they're more adorable than a kitten and a smaller kitten figthting over a toy kitten.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


>


Right there is reason enough to bring back Women's Tag Team Championship.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Its national hug day!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Drago said:


> Right there is reason enough to bring back Women's Tag Team Championship.


Excuse me, I appear to have just marked the fuck out.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That sneaky ass pat. :evil


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Bayley, Carmella and Becky would make a great female Shield. :banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

ABAS said:


> So...where's the GIF's/Pics of her ass?


Especially for you:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Got room for one more?



























PS: Even Michaels is a fan


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Oscar winning acting from AJ. Theres no way I could act unhappy if I was hugging bayley #huglife


My favourite thing about that promo is that AJ is so close to laughing almost the whole way through.

Also:

"Bayley and AJ?"

"AJ and Bayley!"


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD! :booklel


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bayley v Sasha III on Up up down down. :mark: 

Also I have no idea how people can say Bayley is ugly bama4


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Bayley <3 said:


> Bayley v Sasha III on Up up down down. :mark:
> 
> Also I have no idea how people can say Bayley is ugly bama4


More Bayley for us :bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...-bringing-hugs-excitement-show-royal-oak.html


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

She's still a mark and she's the best. :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693281286601990144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693257789079212032


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

In for bae! Huglife4life


----------



## Latuzez (Jan 29, 2016)

Why aren't there any Bayley personal pics? Why are they always backstage or NXT ones?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

This is a club I can be down with!


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it wrong because I want Bayley to sit on my face?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Is it wrong because I want Bayley to sit on my face?


It would be wrong if you didn't want her to. :bayley


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Priceless Blaze said:


> It would be wrong if you didn't want her to. :bayley


Lmfao!!! Very true! And that mouth of hers... Damn!!! Now I'm getting thoughts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Beaten to it! Also this thread took a turn...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Latuzez said:


> Why aren't there any Bayley personal pics? Why are they always backstage or NXT ones?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Is it wrong because I want Bayley to sit on my face?


She's more of the type to take out on a cute date for me idk. but yeah, dat ass>


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm an honorary member of the club, just based on the sole fact that I work with one of her cousins over here in #HugplexCity .


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> She's more of the type to take out on a cute date for me idk. but yeah, dat ass>


Yes Dat Ass! Forget a cute date... I would plow her booty while she's wearing nothing but her championship belt! >


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What site can I buy these shirts? Ones in pic are so well made.

EDIT- Shit nvm those are posters.*


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Yes Dat Ass! Forget a cute date... I would plow her booty while she's wearing nothing but her championship belt! >


Why are you people so disturbing on here? This is where restraining orders are made.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

New chant for the GOAT: https://streamable.com/g43o


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Sprowston Stud said:


> Why are you people so disturbing on here? This is where restraining orders are made.


How is that disturbing? We are talking about a hot girl like any other man would.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

What's with the thread on this forum saying that Bayley will flop on the main roster? I had to respond to it because it pissed me off. I love how people can predict the future on here.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sexton_Sells said:


> What's with the thread on this forum saying that Bayley will flop on the main roster? I had to respond to it because it pissed me off. I love how people can predict the future on here.


Hug it out, hug it out mate!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Someone needs to hook me up with a Hug Like a Champ shirt :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/WWENXT/posts/950008151715416

Balor's new bodypaint kinda looks like Bayley in a way :bayley



Seriously how can anyone not love Bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WWENXT/posts/950008151715416
> 
> Balor's new bodypaint kinda looks like Bayley in a way :bayley
> 
> ...


I was going to post this here. Tell me she isn't the fucking best, I dare you.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Drago said:


> New chant for the GOAT: https://streamable.com/g43o


just take any song with "baby" in the lyrics and replace them with "bayley".


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

She made wrestling fun again.

Honestly if they fuck up her main roster push I think me and WWE part ways.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> She made wrestling fun again.
> 
> Honestly if they fuck up her main roster push I think me and WWE part ways.


They probably will....


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I love that picture. Not ashamed to admit it was my laptops wallpaper for a while.

I'll give them time. It's more than likely they'll barely use her, recieve a massive backlash from the fans and then push her right.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


Dat ass tho :banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

soon :banderas


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Is this bitch 12 years old, or does she just look, dress and act like it?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Went to grocery store. Bayley lookalike was my checkout lane cashier. 
I wanted to ask her if anyone ever told her she looked like Bayley but didn't want to creep her out :lol so I didn't. 
I'd probably would've gotten "Who's _Bayley_?"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drago said:


> soon :banderas


Actually


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Actually


I look like you :HA :ti :ha


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Is this bitch 12 years old, or does she just look, dress and act like it?


Yes dude, this is what 12 year olds look like, clearly.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Yes dude, this is what 12 year olds look like, clearly.


Bayley is the new Aj I guess :mj


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Bayley is the new Aj I guess :mj


AJ didn't look 12 either, but she was at least short and skinny. Bayley is one of the bustiest/curviest women they have (and naturally so, unlike someone like Nikki), the idea of mistaking her for someone young is laughable.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ithil said:


> AJ didn't look 12 either, but she was at least short and skinny. Bayley is one of the bustiest/curviest women they have (and naturally so, unlike someone like Nikki), the idea of mistaking her for someone young is laughable.


It was laughable for AJ too it's just a classic WF criticism of a performer because they can't think of anything else to say :draper2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Drago


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Went to grocery store. Bayley lookalike was my checkout lane cashier.
> I wanted to ask her if anyone ever told her she looked like Bayley but didn't want to creep her out :lol so I didn't.
> I'd probably would've gotten "Who's _Bayley_?"


Or a hug...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


>


I wonder how long it will take some troll to accuse Finn of tapping that ass :mj


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Actually



BWHAHAHAHA, Bayley did Steve Blackman's entrance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley is the best and Finn is a lucky bastard


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She really is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Actually


I'm dead after watching that :Rollins

MK10 poke of doom in the first fight, Round 2 :lol


----------



## Darewolf (Sep 22, 2015)

I am so ready to join this club!

Love how she did the Balor entrance!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Drago said:


> Or a hug...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sasha wearing that Bayley merch last night :bayley


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

BURN!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Dem facials. :banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> Dem facials. :banderas


Bayley's an amazing storyteller :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Loved the 4HW Chibi shirt that she was rocking on NXT too by the way :bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Btw looks like Bayley got some new fans by doing that Finn's entrance. :banderas


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That phat ass.


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!7cN1QQLI!lsDgz3cU8UjIxiQHm9ElzQ


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> Dem facials. :banderas


Selling that fear, I remember Cameron doing a similar job in a match with Asuka, On a side note I love Asuka's smile :yoda


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Drago said:


>


Awesome I love her even more now. :grin2:


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Crewz said:


> Be more creative, instead of ripping this off from Finn Balor.. Is this how Bayley fans operate?


You are aware the woman in your avatar has the exact same shirt rip offs also right?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

"Every time I see it I want to get on it" :bayley


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698901612383834112
I think it's safe to say now that Balor is hitting that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698901612383834112
> I think it's safe to say now that Balor is hitting that.


Maybe. On bayleys twitter she sends a message thingy to both finn and her boyfriend that she admitted too, aaron solow.

Maybe finn wants her, she hasnt decided or isnt interested.

Or maybe bayleys doing both?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> I think it's safe to say now that Balor is hitting that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698998537175068672


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

OMG!




















> World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) has continued to crack down on inappropriate touching with the suspension of Bayley, after the inspirational female wrestler warmly hugged company chairman Vince McMahon.
> 
> The bubbly Bayley, an unabashed “hugger,” reportedly embraced McMahon when the sports-entertainment impresario made an impromptu visit to Florida’s Full Sail University to see what his son-in-law keeps talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> OMG!


I genuinely thought this was serious for a split second, then burst out laughing, then sighed as this is actually not too far away from something that Vince would do. :lol


----------



## Joseph_D32 (Dec 30, 2015)

A couple of old school matches I worked on featuring then future Bayley



First Match: Amber O'Neal vs. Davina Rose (Bayley)
(And yes, I know, the commentary is awful. Besides having a cold, it was only my second time doing it, lol.)







First Match: Nikki The New York Knockout vs. Davina Rose (Bayls)
(And yes, I know, the commentary still blows)







One Team







Kc Spinelli vs. Davina Rose (Fan Shot Footage)







And lastly... you're watching Vendetta Pro


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Joseph_D32 said:


> A couple of old school matches I worked on featuring then future Bayley


WOW, thanks for sharing those gems. :banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698721214940979200


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


>


Baymella lives on :rusevyes


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

She beat a Boss, a tiny blonde, a cunt, a not-so-amazing Kong and her bestie. Now she'll have to beat a god damn psychopath.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700493989049298944
:sodone


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

^

This woman shouldn't just be Champion of everything, she should be the goddamned CEO. 

Just some good-ass wrestling and hugs all around, I'd get behind it.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

america's sweetheart.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Club is going oldschool this weekend!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

https://twitter.com/ZipSquad_JihaD/status/700493989049298944

:mj2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701117332626792448


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drago said:


>


I want to hug her ass too


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

Finn's got the right idea. One of the only reasons I watch NXT is to see Bayley's big ass bounce around the ring.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I had the pleasure of meeting this amazing woman on Friday in Asbury Park. A true class act in every way. Bayley is a sweetheart and as kind a soul as you will ever meet.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Presented without comment:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> https://twitter.com/ZipSquad_JihaD/status/700493989049298944
> 
> :mj2


This is why Bayley is fantastic. Such a true, lovely, friendly person, it's why her gimmick is effective, because it's genuine.

Please, WWE, give her the success she deserves.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> This is why Bayley is fantastic. Such a true, lovely, friendly person, it's why her gimmick is effective, because it's genuine.
> 
> Please, WWE, give her the success she deserves.


I have never seen something so PG touching and R rated sexy at the same time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

so she does the corner rope thing for her entrance now?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bayleys not the cutest girl around, but that ass. Incredible


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Bayleys not the cutest girl around, but that ass. Incredible


To me Bayley and her character which seems like it's genuinely who she is is the definition of cute, just something about her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Man you gotta be fast around here


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@Bayley <3









http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...n-reigns-could-learn-bayley.html#post57506769


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Bayleys not the cutest girl around, but that ass. Incredible


Pictures don't do her justice. She is a very attractive lady in person.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> wrestling__party: Better than Titanic. #Fact












The Romance is strong with this one!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Finn Balor, probably thinking to himself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcJzb0Rk6RU


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Lexrules said:


> Pictures don't do her justice. She is a very attractive lady in person.


I got to say she's a fine looking woman when she dresses up, Seen her a few times on Breaking ground in a Dress and she looks like a completely different person. If she ever turns heel, I think playing up that side would knock a few of the naysayers saying she's not sexy.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

I know many say she's the female John Cena, but Bayley reminds me more of a female Daniel Bryan. You just can't help but like Bayley cause like Bryan she loves been a pro wrestler and her characters isn't that far from probably what she's like outside the ring. She can do the kiddie stuff but when she's in a feud that is serious she can be kickass too. 

I hope she does become a big star on the main roster cause she deserves it. She got me interested in watching Diva matches something I didn't think I would be saying .


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

ArcticArsenal said:


> I know many say she's the female John Cena, but Bayley reminds me more of a female Daniel Bryan. You just can't help but like Bayley cause like Bryan she loves been a pro wrestler and her characters isn't that far from probably what she's like outside the ring. She can do the kiddie stuff but when she's in a feud that is serious she can be kickass too.
> 
> I hope she does become a big star on the main roster cause she deserves it. She got me interested in watching Diva matches something I didn't think I would be saying .


:clap

Bayley is a hell of a lot different to Cena because her character is essentially an extension of herself, it's a natural thing for her, and as you say, she has that natural face aura around her, similar to Bryan, that very few people have (IMO only Becky and Zayn currently have that, apart from her.)

She fully deserves all the success that's hopefully coming her way.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

ArcticArsenal said:


> I know many say she's the female John Cena, but Bayley reminds me more of a female Daniel Bryan .


John Cena can't sell and barely emotes. Bayley and Bryans attributes are a list of things Cena couldn't do.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Her boyfriend can't be OK with this Finn shit :mj4


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I know this will make me seem unbearably naive and if her and Finn are doing the nasty (and possible conceiving the savour of pro wrestling) I don't really care. I just think she's the kind of girl that is super friendly and has chemistry with everyone. 

Everybody wants a piece of her. If your her boyfriend (and if you are you've probably slipped into the kind of coma dream nobody wants to wake up from) you just have to deal with that.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

There is enough room in her trunk for more than one person :creepyshaq


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

obby said:


> Her boyfriend can't be OK with this Finn shit :mj4


It's one of those cases of they could be great friends backstage that just get on and love having a laugh with the crowd, but I wouldn't be surprised if she dumped her boyfriend and got with Finn either.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

N7 Spectre said:


> There is enough room in her trunk for more than one person :creepyshaq


That smilie usage.. 5 stars!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

obby said:


> Her boyfriend can't be OK with this Finn shit :mj4


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :clap
> 
> Bayley is a hell of a lot different to Cena because her character is essentially an extension of herself, it's a natural thing for her, and as you say, she has that natural face aura around her, similar to Bryan, that very few people have (IMO only Becky and Zayn currently have that, apart from her.)
> 
> She fully deserves all the success that's hopefully coming her way.


Her character is also a underdog, anything else wouldn't work. Having her going through the whole Diva Roster when she arrives on the Main roster and overcoming the odds just won't work. That's why I think she reminds me a lot more of Bryan, she feud with someone probably lose a match here or there but in the blow off match in the feud she'll get that win. 

I hope to god they don't throw the Diva's title on her straight away like they did Paige and Charlotte. You could give Bayley the same kinda storyline like they did in NXT of her not been good enough to carry the belt, with a Sasha heel turn you would top matches for sure.

Maybe have someone like a Eva Marie move up to the roster, someone who the crowd will just hate cause she doesn't deserve the title . Who uses every dirty trick along with her henchwomen to get the victory to keep the belt in every PPV over the faces. I would give her nearly a year run, it will piss everyone off like the JBL title run ten years or so ago. Build up Bayley as the plucky underdog who crowd just can't help but love, have her win a three way match to challenge Eva Marie. Have Eva and her cronies just beat and bully her but then have whoever Eva hetchwomen are fight Bayley, if Bayley wins the matches agaisn't them they can't be at ring side for their match. Bayley wins the matches, then goes on to beat Eva marie for the belt. You have the new face of Diva Division. No one will ever go for Eva Marie but that girl will get some heat, it could work with Sasha but she probably get cheers cause she's awesome.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

ArcticArsenal said:


> Her character is also a underdog, anything else wouldn't work. Having her going through the whole Diva Roster when she arrives on the Main roster and overcoming the odds just won't work. That's why I think she reminds me a lot more of Bryan, she feud with someone probably lose a match here or there but in the blow off match in the feud she'll get that win.
> 
> I hope to god they don't throw the Diva's title on her straight away like they did Paige and Charlotte. You could give Bayley the same kinda storyline like they did in NXT of her not been good enough to carry the belt, with a Sasha heel turn you would top matches for sure.
> 
> Maybe have someone like a Eva Marie move up to the roster, someone who the crowd will just hate cause she doesn't deserve the title . Who uses every dirty trick along with her henchwomen to get the victory to keep the belt in every PPV over the faces. I would give her nearly a year run, it will piss everyone off like the JBL title run ten years or so ago. Build up Bayley as the plucky underdog who crowd just can't help but love, have her win a three way match to challenge Eva Marie. Have Eva and her cronies just beat and bully her but then have whoever Eva hetchwomen are fight Bayley, if Bayley wins the matches agaisn't them they can't be at ring side for their match. Bayley wins the matches, then goes on to beat Eva marie for the belt. You have the new face of Diva Division. No one will ever go for Eva Marie but that girl will get some heat, it could work with Sasha but she probably get cheers cause she's awesome.


Yeah you're very correct. This is why i'd be very wary of how they'll treat Bayley if she does indeed debut after Mania with Sasha assumingly walking out champion. Where do they go from there?

I'd book her similar to NXT to be honest, don't go over the top with protecting her, have her seem vulnerable, don't be scared to have her take a few losses, because that's what works with her. Giving her the title immediately would kill her whole character arc. She needs build, a journey similar to the one she had on NXT. I just don't know if the WWE are smart enough to give her that.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

ArcticArsenal said:


> I hope to god they don't throw the Diva's title on her straight away like they did Paige and Charlotte. You could give Bayley the same kinda storyline like they did in NXT of her not been good enough to carry the belt, with a Sasha heel turn you would top matches for sure.












Fucking SPOT ON if you ask me.

Worst way to debut someone and one of the reasons why I think Paige's main roster run is a flop on so many levels (beside popularity, exposition and her bank account).


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704146428394921984


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Pre-NXT HEEL Bayley:


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

That's the look of a man who knows it's going down tonight :fact


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Drago said:


> Fucking SPOT ON if you ask me.
> 
> Worst way to debut someone and one of the reasons why I think Paige's main roster run is a flop on so many levels (beside popularity, exposition and her bank account).


Paige fans can say she's been successful, but they have been for outside the rings things like Total Diva's and stuff like that. I haven't seen her have a classic match or feud since she hit the main roster. She might be the poster girl but she ain't even in the top 3 female workers on the main roster right now for me. 


I have Bayley debut as the good hearted underdog have a few matches some she wins and some she loses (have her lose to the top diva's not to the likes of Alicia Fox or Summer Rae). Have her go maybe two to three months before she get her first title shot. I personally would build up a unstoppable heel who either wins cause they are brilliant in the ring or have a Eva Marie type who has to win matches with the help of her cronies to keep the title, she get some major heat saying she's the real queen of wrestling (knowing what Wrestling fans think of her) a bit like a JBL type run as Champ. Then have Bayley win some title challenge match to face Eva Marie at WM 33, have her get beat down for a few weeks then have her challenge Eva's cronies who she beats that means Eva hasn't got her back up Bayley will drag a great match out of Eva and have her win the title at WM 33 and go to be the number 1 diva,

Saying that it probably won't happen either she win the title two to three months in without any build or end up been a jobber, with Vince around you just never know.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Drago said:


> Pre-NXT HEEL Bayley:


A heel turn in the future could be a perfect way to change her image around, As I said before she's a good looking woman when she's dressed up. I have her strip away everything that makes her such a beloved face, maybe pull off a Lita type change have her dress a lot more slutty and have her become a cold heartless bitch who just shit on her little kiddie fans. you could imagine the tears in those kids eyes :laugh:

It would be a challenge for Bayley to get herself hated but it be a amazing heel turn if it's pulled off.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

god, a provocatively dressed bayley...*dead*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ArcticArsenal said:


> Paige fans can say she's been successful, but they have been for outside the rings things like Total Diva's and stuff like that. I haven't seen her have a classic match or feud since she hit the main roster. She might be the poster girl but she ain't even in the top 3 female workers on the main roster right now for me.


Tbf there hasn't been a classic match since the so called Revolution started and you could argue that the only well booked feud was Becky vs Charlotte. Btw arguably the best matches in the "Revolution" were between Paige and Sasha, although I agree in something, Paige would be 4th behind Nattie, Becky and Sasha as the best female wrestlers


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704497547813982208
:fact


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Drago said:


> The Romance is strong with this one!


Too much abs for one photo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

ArcticArsenal said:


> Paige fans can say she's been successful, but they have been for outside the rings things like Total Diva's and stuff like that. I haven't seen her have a classic match or feud since she hit the main roster. She might be the poster girl but she ain't even in the top 3 female workers on the main roster right now for me.
> 
> 
> I have Bayley debut as the good hearted underdog have a few matches some she wins and some she loses (have her lose to the top diva's not to the likes of Alicia Fox or Summer Rae). Have her go maybe two to three months before she get her first title shot. I personally would build up a unstoppable heel who either wins cause they are brilliant in the ring or have a Eva Marie type who has to win matches with the help of her cronies to keep the title, she get some major heat saying she's the real queen of wrestling (knowing what Wrestling fans think of her) a bit like a JBL type run as Champ. Then have Bayley win some title challenge match to face Eva Marie at WM 33, have her get beat down for a few weeks then have her challenge Eva's cronies who she beats that means Eva hasn't got her back up Bayley will drag a great match out of Eva and have her win the title at WM 33 and go to be the number 1 diva,
> ...


To be honest, I'd like to see Becky win at WM then drop to Sasha around SS. Bayley should debut and really get tortured by the jealous main roster girls. Sasha should literally dog her every step of the way, stealing every opportunity to stop Bayley. Book her off a few weeks around Survior Series, have her return at RR coming for Sasha at WM 33.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Too much abs for one photo.


they're so ab-dorable.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*WARNING: So cute your brain might explode*


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Drago said:


> *WARNING: So cute your brain might explode*


Regal is like the proudest dad ever here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Regal is like the proudest dad ever here.


I love his little smirk at the end.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I really want more Bayley vs Emma. Though something so decadent is surely bad for my health


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

CJ said:


>


god, her stomach is something else.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

jacobrgroman said:


> god, her stomach is something else.


It's only fair for someone that amazing to have that many amazing body parts


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Thought this video was really cool, and decided to share it here.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Posted elsewhere, but needed here too.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Dr of Huganomics I'm in. :tripsblessed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drago said:


>


Meeting the future in-laws :grin2:


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I finally ordered the hug like a champ shirt. I feel alive :bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CHAMPS!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707713100112388096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707719677791719425
Never change Bayley.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

House shows tomfoolery > main roster











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708513602995511296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708514898939146243


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709073942942715906
Those lucky people in Florida.


----------



## silentbob123 (Nov 10, 2015)

I love her energy. Hopefully they dont ruin her once she gets up on the main roster...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709414138561212418
Damn, I need a new wallet full of money. :mj2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my god, I just threw my wallet at my phone and screamed "gimmie that shirt."


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709414138561212418


Nice shirt :bayley


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

man, that shirt is dope.

has schamberger done any asuka yet?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

jacobrgroman said:


> has schamberger done any asuka yet?


Nope, not yet. Their match @ TakeOver: Dallas, damn I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Now dance!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

#baymellaftw


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> The exact moment Bayley made my son a lifelong wrestling fan


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

That Baymella pic! @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Drago said:


> That Baymella pic!


For me it's become the pic where I noticed another Bayley tattoo


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Drago said:


> That Baymella pic! @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


Is it weird that I find that Baymella picture both adorable and hot?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is it weird that I find that Baymella picture both adorable and hot?












Ok, MAYBE a little.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

(Dragon Gate wrestler Akira Tozawa, also avowed fan of Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Hype is real man.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Make sure to check it out folks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712401854332801024


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Edge and Christian just got themselves a new viewer 

:bayley


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Drago said:


> Make sure to check it out folks!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712401854332801024


May be the first instance of anyone in WWE acknowledging that she has a big ass. Has sort of been the elephant in the room you knew they'd get around to eventually.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Now that would be a power couple. :banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

:done


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> The happiest place on earth.












She's too much!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714633368843845633


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Tomorrow!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:mj2

So proud of her and I am glad she put over Asuka. Best attire in the business and it's not even close.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Attire was partially fan-driven. She'd asked for ideas online to #ShareTheDream 

As for her title loss: Had to happen -- she's almost certainly going up. You can save her rematch for a while at least.

Izzy's OK, but obviously sad. Her dad tweeted a Dr. Seuss quote: "Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened."

Still, that was an asskicking that indicates to me the women's division in NXT is about to get freaking buzzsawed.

The only real problem I have with this title change is: Who gets the belt after Asuka?

As for Bayley: Do it at Smarkamania and be done with it. It's time. And then give hugs to Izzy because she'll need 'em.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Rumour has it she's not going up til Summerslam. After dropping the belt I thought well she's going up. But she didn't do a goodbye kinda moment like Sami did. Think we will get Bayley v Asuka II. Whether that's with Bayley full time NXT or not I'm not sure just yet.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

They must keep Bayley on NXT at this point, she needs a rematch, maybe even stall for a while until the other women step it up.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm still really salty Bayley lost. I love Asuka and I knew it was coming but...I still held out hope. Other than that, what a fantastic match. Very hard hitting. They did a good job, especially after following Zayne and Nakamura. Kudos to both ladies. I hope they don't rush Bayley to the main roster. I think she should stay down until Summerslam then debut on that RAW in Brooklyn.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Rumour has it she's not going up til Summerslam. After dropping the belt I thought well she's going up. But she didn't do a goodbye kinda moment like Sami did. Think we will get Bayley v Asuka II. Whether that's with Bayley full time NXT or not I'm not sure just yet.


My guess is she goes up Monday, but still does the circuit much like Sami did to say goodbye to the circuit, leading to the June Takeover where she gets the rematch, loses, says goodbye, and carries little Izzy up the aisle to go off full-time.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

So insanely proud to be a Bayley fan. 

I just love how she's gone from playing a lovable underdog to wrestling like somebody on the level of Okada or Bryan.

My only worry is that we might not see a title reign so unspeakably brilliant for a long time. There was no lull. She of the women she wrestled were world class and some were green as grass. I didn't matter every match was absorbing and gut wrenching.

Thank you Bayley. The best is yet to come.








#huglife


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Someone posted this on Reddit and I just HAD to share

https://gfycat.com/DistinctHollowFoxhound

Lol at Bayley, so disrespectful :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Someone posted this on Reddit and I just HAD to share
> 
> https://gfycat.com/DistinctHollowFoxhound
> 
> Lol at Bayley, so disrespectful :lol


Would be funny if she was going to retain but got caught and had to drop the belt as punishment.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn, I would love them as a stable!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Right in the feels...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank god for that last picture or I'd be really bummed out right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Thank god for that last picture or I'd be really bummed out right now.


Izzy has moved on...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

What a traitor. Hit her with a Bayley to belly.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Izzy has moved on...


Nah. She just has an eye for quality.

Bayley's love is not jealous, not selfish and theres enough for everyone.

:bayley


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Spidey said:


> Would be funny if she was going to retain but got caught and had to drop the belt as punishment.


Uh, no.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Izzy has moved on...


At the tapings yesterday


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:bayley :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>





CJ said:


> :bayley :becky












For you and










for you.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bayley doing the Enzo walk :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717374705884393473


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They Dallas crowd. 

Then the no Bayley.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Good memories...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> :bayley :becky


I so desperately want them to become buddies on the main roster again now :mj2


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

When Bayley finally comes to the WWE and the Wavy Men go up all over the arena that place is going to erupt. I think Charlotte is going to mow through everyone for a little while then when we least expect it Bayley will come to take her down.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Coming for that title, Asuka baby.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

CJ said:


> :bayley :becky


They had both Bayley and Anderson & Gallows backstage on post-Mania Raw, and didn't use them at all... This stupid company :mj4


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

No new interactions with finn? 

Aaron solow never mentions her anymore


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

She's left me a ruined husk, I can no longer enjoy the company of my friends and family.... they're not Bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

For anyone without Network:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> No new interactions with finn?
> 
> Aaron solow never mentions her anymore


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

The Edge and Christian show is the WOAT. Weak.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's so bad. I watched it for Bayley and she was on it for a whole 5 minutes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She was on at the beginning but I stayed for the rest. That AJ Styles segment was kinda funny. I can watch Bayley beat Dreamer with a kendo stick for hours.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Little jimmy is a lucky lucky man :lol


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Can't wait for Bayley to get the call up. No way she doesn't become a megastar on the main roster. Her gimmick is so easy to get over. You think Cena was cheesy as a face all of these years? Wait until Bayley shows up on the main roster. She's gonna be so perfect for the current product.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Never thought I'd see Bayley hitting Tommy Dreamer with a kendo stick in a million years.﻿ :mj5


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720024801595797504
Quite an evolution.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the nod to dusty on that ring gear. Girl wears her influences well
:swanson


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Can we get a bayley booty club?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Queen of hug style. :bayley


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Can we get a bayley booty club?












Sir, this club serves every Bayley based desrie.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@Bayley <3 Queen of hug style? (Y)


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Drago said:


>


Her tights say hug life. They need to make a t-shirt that says #huglife . Bayley needs more merch!!!!
Anyone think Bayley should ditch the plain black boots and wear boots that match her tights? I mean her outfits are always colorful but those basic black boots just don't add anything to her look at all.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Anyone think Bayley should ditch the plain black boots and wear boots that match her tights? I mean her outfits are always colorful but those basic black boots just don't add anything to her look at all.


Yeah, they should just go over the top to the max:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Drago said:


> Yeah, they should just go over the top to the max:


The boots should have arms drawn on them that make them look like they literally hug her legs.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ I think he was trying to be funny.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> ^^^ I think he was trying to be funny.


Nope, I am being serious - love me some cartoonish gimmicks. :draper2


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Drago said:


> Nope, I am being serious - love me some cartoonish gimmicks. :draper2


I was also being 100% serious. Style them after her inflatable men, sell them in the shop. #Hugboots


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> I was also being 100% serious. Style them after her inflatable men, sell them in the shop. #Hugboots


Hug your feet slogan is a way to go.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

They could sell the wacky, waving, inflatable, arm flailing tube boots.

I'd buy 'em, wear 'em and probably be buried in 'em.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Today's workout. #CantStopWontStop


:bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> Today's workout. #CantStopWontStop


Hugs given in one hour - ∞


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok, the best one:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

i wouldnt mind seeing bayley taking on, a heel charlotte for the title.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> On my way to Full Sail for some #NXT tv tapings!


:bayley2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726956799820091393
Plants have been seeded, plants have been seeded!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh no she didn't!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

bayley in dem office secretary glasses :trips5


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Drago said:


> Yeah, they should just go over the top to the max:


I miss the dinosaurs and robots on her tights. maybe something like that on her boots.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

CJ said:


>


hmm, that jiggle in that top gif...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I love Bayley


That is all.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728431657737322497











> itsbayleywwe: @sashabankswwe Sup, Boss?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Now Bayley is losing at house shows? :frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

^


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

CJ said:


>


If they ever introduce a women's tag team championship these two need a reign.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> If they ever introduce a women's tag team championship these two need a reign.


BAEyleys


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> bayley in dem office secretary glasses :trips5


Can someone resize this for an avatar? [USER]CJ[/USER]


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

^ @CJ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729119139327938560


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to a house show in November. I desperately hope she isn't on that tour, I don't want people to witness me scream myself to death.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Can someone resize this for an avatar? [USER]CJ[/USER]


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Q&A with Bayley on NXT facebook page.









https://www.facebook.com/WWENXT/videos/1011480178901546/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/d5FQ2A7.webm


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to wait for the second edition of that book. It'll be 100 Bayley matches 
:Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Perfect duo:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730946455981064192


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Regal is such a proud father to them, I love that guy


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

You have got to stop stealing my job @CJ!









jk, this is so fucking cool btw.

Bayley's entrance at NXT Portland from her POV: https://www.facebook.com/WWEItsBayley/videos/1631459103845653/


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't decide if Bayley is my favourite wrestler ever or if she's even better than that. 

:bayley3


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Drago said:


> You have got to stop stealing my job @CJ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At about the 1:28 mark some asshole had a sign that read "Bailey U suck" :frown2: Fucker should have been escorted from the building. Didn't even spell her name right.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> Make sure to pick up your copy of @WWE 100 greatest matches! So many classics, so many legends. What an honor


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

Why all loves her


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Niklaussah said:


> Why all loves her


You not seen Bayley? She's adorable and talented in the ring too.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Niklaussah said:


> Why all loves her


BECAUSE

BAY
LEY
ROCKS!

BAY
LEY
ROCKS!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I find this picture kinda creepy but in a good way.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Bayley is so cute.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735694372344233985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735678561953058816 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Baymella looked better than ever yesterday:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Paramore better return the favour and wear Bayley shirts in their next video.

I don't know anything about that band but I can only assume it would raise their street cred to associate with HRH (Her Royal Hugness)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Paramore better return the favour and wear Bayley shirts in their next video.
> 
> I don't know anything about that band but I can only assume it would raise their street cred to associate with HRH (Her Royal Hugness)


That would be HUGE mate, they're as mainstream as you can get.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Drago said:


> That would be HUGE mate, they're as mainstream as you can get.


I'd heard of them so I assumed they're a fairly big deal. I manage to avoid any music that isn't in my little spotify bubble.

If they want to be really cool they'll hitch themselves to Hugwagon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

CJ said:


>


If I were going to change anything about Bayley's look, I know it's like teliing Hendrix how to set fire to his guitar, it'd be those false lashes and the eye shadow.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley must be getting tired of wrestling in buildings where she can touch the ceiling with a normal size ladder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>







Those were the days. If she'd pull it on live TV I'd probably lose my shit too.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NXT dropped the ball when they didn't go with an Alexa/Bayley feud last year. Should have been Bayley vs. Alexa in London instead of Nia.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> Let's hangout ? Hugs, high 5's and headbands all around.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anybody know why Bayley doesn't have a match for NXT Takeover? I thought the injury was a work.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Does anybody know why Bayley doesn't have a match for NXT Takeover? I thought the injury was a work.


It is a work. It's part of a story to explain why she isn't getting a match at next weeks Takeover. That and her losing to Nia Jax a few weeks ago. She is expected to get her rematch, and hopefully lose, at Takeover Brooklyn so she can come to the main roster and smack Sasha around like old times. :serious:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok guys, my life is fucking COMPLETE!










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738440986171432965

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738580553490796544


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Does anybody know why Bayley doesn't have a match for NXT Takeover? I thought the injury was a work.


Well if you have a worked injury I think having a match would somewhat expose the work.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740006446411177984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740075633108078592
God, I fucking hope so!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I absolutely love how she's keeping kayfabe alive, even with her choice of words on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740655480142462976


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@Bayley <3


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:done 

There's nothing that will ever top that!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Man I really thought Bayley was gonna interfere in the match last night with the way Asuka looked at her when she walked away.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did I detect a very distinct touch of frustration from Bayley on Breaking Ground about not being called up yet :hmm:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Please don't ever change Bayley...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Did I detect a very distinct touch of frustration from Bayley on Breaking Ground about not being called up yet :hmm:


She must not be paying attention to the booking on Raw then


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Drago said:


>


Dem hips don't lie


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dibil13 said:


> She must not be paying attention to the booking on Raw then


To be fair the Breaking Ground episode was filmed during Wrestlemania weekend and Becky, Charlotte and Sasha where basically headlining the newly formed "Women's Division" and she couldn't see what was about to happen after Mania. :draper2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Even if the booking on the main roster is garbage, it's still where she wants to be.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Bayley with a save:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She fucking better be.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ They are so cute together. Such chemistry. You can tell they really are friends and not just co-workers.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread needs more BAYLEY ASS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


>


Carmella and Bayley sucking on lolly pops and shaking their tits makes me happy. :grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*So she can do this at a house show but not on NXT tv?*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> This thread needs more BAYLEY ASS.



















:datass


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> :datass


If a heaven exists...










...you're going there.


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

great backside!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If there is a woman in WWE or NXT with better abs, I'd like to know.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> If there is a woman in WWE or NXT with better abs, I'd like to know.


I could argue with that, but I'm kinda biased lol


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


oh, to be that chair...
:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

jacobrgroman said:


> oh, to be that chair...
> :sodone


You be the chair. I wanna be the NXT women's title. :surprise:


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

deal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## rjvcrisen (Jan 3, 2012)

who the girl in avi?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just saw that on Facebook.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ithil said:


>


Her booty is very underrated. If she wore something like Alexa does, this thread might go into meltdown.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ Where did that picture come from?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Her booty is very underrated. If she wore something like Alexa does, this thread might go into meltdown.


Best in the business.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


>


Where do you people find pics like this? I follow Bayley on Instagram and Twitter and never see shit like this. Do y'all hack her icloud or something?

:andre

I don't condone it but slide me them nudes in my pm if they exist.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Where do you people find pics like this? I follow Bayley on Instagram and Twitter and never see shit like this. Do y'all hack her icloud or something?
> 
> :andre
> 
> I don't condone it but slide me them nudes in my pm if they exist.


They all mine I'm sorry. :bayley2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Some of the pics come from Google searches. The one I asked about a few posts ago came from a recent NXT taping.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

I would love to see some of Bayley's matches posted on this thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

https://video-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=e01fbb3cca1f19298d6e787bdb631c2a&oe=578BB531


starts at 6:00


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

so here are the options

1) Bayley is the surprise partner on Sunday and is defacto going to Raw.
2) bayley is the surprise partner on Sunday but she goes back to NxT to be THEEEEE #1 SUPERSTAR ON NXT. basically saying "bayley...you ARE NxT"
3) Bayley is not the surprise partner thereby confirming that they want Bayley to be the FACE of nxt


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> so here are the options
> 
> 1) Bayley is the surprise partner on Sunday and is defacto going to Raw.
> 2) bayley is the surprise partner on Sunday but she goes back to NxT to be THEEEEE #1 SUPERSTAR ON NXT. basically saying "bayley...you ARE NxT"
> 3) Bayley is not the surprise partner thereby confirming that they want Bayley to be the FACE of nxt


Option #4: Bayley is being held off until the post-SummerSlam Raw in Brooklyn to get the mega pop and allow Sasha her big moment the night before.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Option #4: Bayley is being held off until the post-SummerSlam Raw in Brooklyn to get the mega pop and allow Sasha her big moment the night before.


ugh so she's going to debut like every woman gets debuted.... Sasha wins does a celebration and then bayley's music hits? i hope not


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> ugh so she's going to debut like every woman gets debuted.... Sasha wins does a celebration and then bayley's music hits? i hope not


Or Sasha gets beaten down by a sore loser Charlotte/Dana, and Bayley comes for the save, shaking up the division in the process.

Also, Dana Brooke and Billie Kay didn't debut like "every woman gets debuted."


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Or Sasha gets beaten down by a sore loser Charlotte/Dana, and Bayley comes for the save, shaking up the division in the process.
> 
> Also, Dana Brooke and Billie Kay didn't debut like "every woman gets debuted."


"like every woman that has main event potential"


So bayley isn't going to help Sasha at battleground, but will help on post raw? And why didn't bayley get drafted?


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Bayley not called up but Alexa, Nia, Carmella and Eva did? Colour me surprised. I'll be clinging onto the mystery partner scenario for Sunday.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> "like every woman that has main event potential"
> 
> 
> So bayley isn't going to help Sasha at battleground, but will help on post raw? And why didn't bayley get drafted?


Brooklyn > Battleground

Especially since it would come full circle after Bayley/Sasha had their moment last August in that same building. The show is bound to be hot, the crowd is bound to be hot, so why not debut her despite no allegiance to either brand? Nikki doesn't have one, neither does Emma.

And WWE has always gone by the motto 'You never know what can happen in the WWE."


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm okay with Bayley debuting after Summerslam but I wish they didn't go with this Sasha mystery partner thing at Battleground because now we got our hope up that she will debut a month earlier and if it's anyone else but her well......


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ I don't care what happens for the rest of Battleground, that made my weekend.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

she was wearing a Steve Blackman t shirt in 2016? :nikkilol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't think I've ever been so happy to see a one off debut.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

A wild Bayley appears!

Seriosuly, that PPV could have been a pile of shit for the rest of the night and I wouldn't have been too upset, 'cause those Bayley feels really hit the spot. Really put me into a good mood and left me feeling quite care-free through the rest of the show.

Sasha's face before-hand, the pop, both of their uncontainable grins, and a hug Bryan & Kane would be proud of. Just lovely.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> so here are the options
> 
> 1) Bayley is the surprise partner on Sunday and is defacto going to Raw.
> *2) bayley is the surprise partner on Sunday but she goes back to NxT to be THEEEEE #1 SUPERSTAR ON NXT. basically saying "bayley...you ARE NxT"*
> 3) Bayley is not the surprise partner thereby confirming that they want Bayley to be the FACE of nxt


ding ding ding #2 is the winner


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ Except she will be back by August and no latter than early September.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

JDP2016 said:


> ^^^ Except she will be back by August and no latter than early September.


Yeah I don't understand what people aren't getting about this. She'll face Asuka at Brooklyn where she will get the big send off ala Sami Zayn.

If that doesn't happen then people can start to worry. But for now there's no need to get wound up. For gods sake WWE have actually shown some patience and foresight, do they not get a bit of credit?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not seen this posted yet.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I want a hug from Bayley to. If she doesn't get called up shortly after Summerslam, then I'll be really surprised. They'd be foolish not to do it soon after that huge pop that she got at Battleground.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

BAD ASS BAYLEY COMING TO BROOKLYN


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I look forward to Bayley's debut on the main roster in the near future.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

are they sold out of Hugger shirts!?! i tried buying a medium at the online shop and they didn't have any


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to Drago? :mj2 

He wasn't here for Bayleys debut. Feels weird!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Bayley <3 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Drago? :mj2
> 
> He wasn't here for Bayleys debut. Feels weird!



I'm sure he's watching in from el inframundo. Damn I miss that guy.

I'm so happy about Bayley's debut. Literally giddy with joy. Now where are all those people who said she'd be kept in NXT forever?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I'm sure he's watching in from el inframundo. Damn I miss that guy.
> 
> I'm so happy about Bayley's debut. Literally giddy with joy. *Now where are all those people who said she'd be kept in NXT forever?*



They will just say she got called up because Sasha got hurt.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

No I think that they expected her to come up, and have since Battleground. They'll will probably say that she's only in the title hunt so quickly because Sasha is out though.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

JDP2016 said:


> They will just say she got called up because Sasha got hurt.


Yep people find it much easier to make excuses than admit they were wrong. 

To all the Bayley fans that kept a level head and said "she'll be up after brooklyn" which a lot of us have been saying since mania. I commend you. 

A lot of people including some big time podcasters and bloggers couldn't see the woods for the trees. Maybe it's because they're not used to seeing WWE make good decisions.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Bailey is one of those people i can't just imagine as a heel... like ever. It's a foregone conclusion that Bailey was gonna get called up sooner or later. I expected it bit sooner but the rematch made sense. She got to say goodbye to NXT in arena she won the title.. and next day she got to debut exactly 1 year later from her titlewin. Maybe she likes such symbolic stuff.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

It hasn't taken long for the haters to come out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to join this awesome Hug Club!!! :grin2:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Bayley <3 said:


> It hasn't taken long for the haters to come out.


It's the same mix of contrarians and idiots every time. They're the people that make stupid generalisations about "Smarks" complaining all the time and don't realise that they're the worst culprits.

They're making fools of themselves and it's hilarious 

What's even crazier is how much she's still improving, it's scary how talented she is. I can't wait to see her shrug off shitty booking the way Sasha, Charlotte and Owens do.

:Bayley :bayley :Bayley :bayley :Bayley :bayley


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Will she be working live events this weekend? I'd love to find out what kind of response she gets.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautiful woman. That's the only way I can describe her.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I legit cried when Bayley debuted on RAW. I'm so happy for her. It's great to see the 4HW all on RAW and SD.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ramsay Bolton said:


>


As a man who enjoys something to grab on to......

Thats world class


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Can anyone imagine Bayley doing a bikini shoot? The internet would explode. Heck a lot of people couldn't even believe it when Becky did one.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

There she goes with those abs again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772963878359687168


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

More pics of the inflatable party things in her entrance plz


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

a fan of bailey?

https://media.giphy.com/media/xT9DPJot2i25lSaKQ0/giphy-downsized-large.gif


----------



## Peter_Santer (Aug 31, 2016)

She was lovely as usual in the ESPN interview today


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

this one is strange


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

paladin errant said:


>


This is fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah... very strange. :surprise:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841474079999827968


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's something for you Bayley fans:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry I'm SO late with this, guys.

I actually met Bayley before the RAW after Wrestlemania.:smile2:

As she was walking in for RAW, she stopped and took pictures with all the fans waiting outside the back entrance of the Amway Center.

However, I embarrassed myself when I tried to take a selfie with her, because I didn't know how to take a selfie.fpalm Bayley said to me: "You're pushing the wrong button.":laugh: But I did managed to take a good picture of me and her, and she even gave me a hug.:grin2:

Is Bayley always that nice to fans?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Don't know if these were posted before, so sorry if they were. Bayley in her first few matches years ago.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought this thread was dead. Well.... it will be by years end with the way her character's going.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So, I get she wears the gear she does because of her gimmick and all... but she's literally hiding her body in that gear. I never noticed her rack till now wens3


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i think bayley is cool. :grin2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

:grin2::laugh:
*BAAAAAAYYYYYLLLEEEEEEEE.........BAAAAAAYYYYLLLEEEEEEEEEEE.....
*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

[/IMG]


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley in the back. THAT. FUCKING. ASS. THO :









:wat :wat


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Bayley's booty looks awesome here ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


> Bayley's booty looks awesome here ...


From the looks of the logo in the corner she was doing something with Arsenal Football Club.

*Arse*nal :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bayley heel attire WWE 2K19;


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Bayley heel attire WWE 2K19;


You play on ps4?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah


Ultron said:


> You play on ps4?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084283715679936512


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Great Pics


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156540971586396160


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

New Look


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Seriously? No one's posted in here since her epic turn? Shame!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Not New


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

Man, this is a long time to go without anybody posting here. Just wanted to say her interview with Stone Cold on the network is great. Well worth a watch and cool to see her standing out on her own a little.

Sent from my 5029Y_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

From SmackDown


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Her smile is awesome


----------



## ATamzarian (Sep 3, 2018)

I can't believe this thread is dead, she's beautiful!


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

So jealous of Sasha


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley's World Order 4 life! 🤘🏻


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BAYLEY Area


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley to NXT?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAYLEY!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Bayley looking real fine these days


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

My RAW women's champion! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Bayley is the one!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Bayley !!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

@TeamFlareZakk 

Bayley's #1 Fan!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> @TeamFlareZakk
> 
> Bayley's #1 Fan!


DING DONG! I'm Bayley's #1 fan! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TeamFlareZakk 









🍑🍑🍑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @TeamFlareZakk
> 
> View attachment 142345
> 
> 🍑🍑🍑


😍😍😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I know where to turn for all my Bayley needs.🥵 You've got Bayley on lockdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BayleySD121622 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BayleySD121622 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley is still the women's tag team champions! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bayley/comments/t3xs3t

We need more Bayley belly. 🥵Dress her like a harem girl.🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TeamFlareZakk would lay down and let Bayley pin him...amongst other things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and a musical tribute to her"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @TeamFlareZakk would lay down and let Bayley pin him...amongst other things.


🥵🥵









Indeed I would lay down for Bayley to pin me just like that!! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet @TeamFlareZakk wants to get Bayley on the table too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 143431


You can give her that healing that sounds kinda sexual. 🥵 🥵 🥵


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You can give her that healing that sounds kinda sexual. 🥵 🥵 🥵


I'm gonna give Bayley that healing 😍 and yes it sounds kind of sexual 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I'm gonna give Bayley that healing 😍 and yes it sounds kind of sexual 🥵
> View attachment 143440


I hope she'll be able to walk afterwards.

I'm being silly now. If you heal her, of course she'll be able to walk.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I hope she'll be able to walk afterwards.
> 
> I'm being silly now. If you heal her, of course she'll be able to walk.


😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BayleyRaw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BayleyRaw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604869646573871104


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BayleyCompRaw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BayleyCompRaw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BayleyComp2Raw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BayleyComp2Raw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BayleyComp3Raw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BayleyComp3Raw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley GIF by SWWCLUB | Gfycat


Watch and share Bayley GIFs by SWWCLUB on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley GIF by SWWCLUB | Gfycat


Watch and share Bayley GIFs by SWWCLUB on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://imgur.com/RrcekPi


@TeamFlareZakk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley GIF by eddieb12355 | Gfycat


Watch and share Bayley GIFs by eddieb12355 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BayleyTS121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BayleyTS121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 144954


Merry Christmas!
















Please take care, man and I promise this really is my last time visiting your great thread.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------

